# Record Perch out of Nimisila



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Divers hauled in a huge Yellow Perch on the ice this past week. Preliminary reports say it is a record. Here's a pic.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

That's no record we throw bigger ones than that back all the time.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

That's hilarious! Why I live ogf! Always good for a great laugh!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dang... got me. After seeing your Son's Perch, i thought it may be true If you want to re-break the record you could use Lego people.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad it wasn't a walleye....might eat the diver


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I just have 1 question...please, tell me those aren't your dolls and if they are.. well at least they're manly dolls.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Same famed divers bag state record squirrel!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

You guys need to get out and go fishing!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Lame!?!?!?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hahaha thats good stuff!


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!!!!
Great thread!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Gave me a hell of a laugh between the perch and the squirrel. Awesome


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some big snowdrifts on Nimi.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Those guys get all the records

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

I think I was there the day they caught this.It drew a big crowd


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

We could sure have a big fish fry with that one!!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Got me too!!!! That's some funny s??t right there. Was that your boys fish from a couple Sundays ago?


----------

